# Arimidex dose question on Test-e cycle



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

I am 2 weeks into a 500mg per week (250mg taken twice a week) test-e only cycle. My query is about Arimidex. My levels of estrogen are borderline high normally anyway as I take Dutasteride for hairloss which knocks the levels up (but still within the normal range).

What is the typical Arimidex weekly cycle dose for a test-e cycle such as the above?


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

1mg e3d should be ok bro it has a longer half life than some think


----------



## pds999 (Jun 4, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> 1mg e3d should be ok bro it has a longer half life than some think


That much? I was thinking more along the lines of 0.5mg three times a week.


----------



## Macro (Jun 9, 2008)

arimidex is the poorest AI choice, it highly suppresses sulfatase (essentially eliminating estrone- the weaker estrogen) while only moderately suppressing aromatase.

if you have high normal estrogen levels, off cycle, you will want to run a mg/day.

though reccomend aromasin or AIFM instead. If you need high level or high level short term suppression reccomend letrozole.

using dutasteride GREATLY increases the risk of Gynecomastia (since you are suppressing DHT modulation of ER expression). Highly reccomend AI use for anyone using finasteride or dutasteride.


----------



## DrSquatt (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey there pds999,

Good question mate. Am also interested now coz I'm running similar cycle and taking 0.5mg ed arimidex. I was fairly confident this would be the best choice over aromasin for gyno, but Reading Macros post above I'm now unsure ??

If u don't mind me jumping in a little on your post ...... Macro - 1mg a day seems alot. Is it generally considered ok to take that much a day right up to PCT. I'm personally taking Proviron at 50mg ed too so in your opinion would that help to back up the adex at 0.5mg ed for gyno 'prevention' (if there's such a thing!  )

Pds999 - good advice running an AI whilst on that Dutasteride ... I read something similar on that once before tho I'm not 100%


----------



## Dojo (Jun 19, 2008)

pds999 said:


> That much? I was thinking more along the lines of 0.5mg three times a week.


all in all you would get 2mg, or 1.5mg doing it your way.

Some people like to do as little at 0.25 every day, how you get the tabs that small I dont know, unless you have research products


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Adex I find works perfectly well for myself ATM I'm running it at 0.5mg EOD but I sometimes bump this up to 1mg ED when running hi test doses. I only ever tend to run Aromasin during PCT, as the Adex seems to keep my gyno under control at that dose. It maybe the weakest AI but I also don't want to supress estrogen too low during a cycle.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

which brand adex are you all using?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

i just run the Research Liquid stuff mate as it works out cheaper than pharma, also I can then split it to 0.25mg ED which I prefer to 0.5mg EOD.


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

give me a link please harry


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

PM'd dude.


----------



## Macro (Jun 9, 2008)

Harry said:


> Adex I find works perfectly well for myself ATM I'm running it at 0.5mg EOD but I sometimes bump this up to 1mg ED when running hi test doses. I only ever tend to run Aromasin during PCT, as the Adex seems to keep my gyno under control at that dose. It maybe the weakest AI but I also don't want to supress estrogen too low during a cycle.


its weak in its suppression of peripheral conversion of testosterone to estradiol, its potent in its suppression of estrone synthesis. It very highly suppresses estrone and estrone sulfate, this is why low doses are used. Not because its to strong, but because its too strong in the wrong way (now for some people this is just what they need, testicular and adrenal over producers- but for most people on cycle aromasin or AIFM are far better options, though if you like dex wont fault you for it)


----------

